# Remembering Bond Snippet.



## MBhorses (Nov 1, 2007)

We will miss Bond Snippet, he was a nice stallion.

We have a silver dapple with Bond Snippet in her bloodlines. Bond Snippet had alot of nice foals. Love to see them all.Remembering Bond Snippet through his foals.


----------



## kaykay (Nov 1, 2007)

Heres our girl who I believe is sold. I have always heard from friends what a special bond Kay had with him and how great of a stallion he is.

Mini Bits Kandi Kay granddaughter to Bond Snippet


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 1, 2007)

kaykay said:


> Heres our girl who I believe is sold. I have always heard from friends what a special bond Kay had with him and how great of a stallion he is.
> Mini Bits Kandi Kay granddaughter to Bond Snippet


KayKay,

she would look



great in our pasture.

she is very pretty colored.thanks for sharing.I am sure she will have a nice foal as well.


----------



## rockin r (Nov 1, 2007)

Cricket, that we just bought from REO is a Grand-daughter of Bond Snippet.


----------



## Tony (Nov 1, 2007)

We have one daughter of Snippet and as far as I know she is his smallest daughter.

Roy's Toy Barbi Doll


----------



## anyssapark (Nov 1, 2007)

Such a sad loss





This is my Snippet grandson

"Tiny Toy Snippets Bound For Glory"


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 1, 2007)

very nice Bond snippet line of minis.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 1, 2007)

Here is a cute pic of my son with a Bond Snippet son (28" gelding) that we used to own..."Redi"


----------



## MBhorses (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone for posting photos to remember Bond Snippet.

REST IN PEACE BOND SNIPPET.


----------



## R Whiteman (Nov 3, 2007)

Here is our stallion, Winners Circle Bs Bandito. He is out of Bond Snippet daughter, Roys Toy Snippets Affinity. This picture is taken at Happ's when Ron drove him in CDE competition for the first time. We think he does his grandsire proud.

Dorothy


----------

